# Maths Tutor



## dodge (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for an experienced Maths Tutor for my 15 year old daughter. She is currently in Year 10 and goes to a large and well known International school in Bangkok. I would need the Tutor to come to our home a few times per week at a time that is convenient to the Tutor and my daughter. I am seeking someone who is experienced and maybe a current teacher. My daughter speaks both English and Thai very well. I can be contacted via this forum.  Thanks.


----------

